# Accucraft Decauville 0-4-0 Live-Steam



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, 

the new Decauville 0-4-0 Live-Steam which was build for me by Accucraft in a limited edition of 50 units total (32 and 45 mm gauge) was delivered now in December 2014. Here are two videos and some pictures from this nice little loco. Only a few units are left in my warehouse.

Lorenz

MBV Schug - Germany
www.accucraft.de




























In have posted some more pictures here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/memb...ms-accucraft-decauville-0-4-0-live-steam.html


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, 

only a few of my Decauville 0-4-0 with 45 mm gauge are left, then both gauges are sold out. In about 4 month I will get a new batch with 32 and 45 mm gauge Decauvilles. If you are interested please reserve yours or take one of the last ones with 45 mm gauge. Please note that it is very important to preorder now if you want to get a 32 mm version, otherwise you could have the same problem as now, sold out !

Regards,

Lorenz 

MBV Schug - Accucraft Europe
www.accucraft.de


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Herr Schug. 
I have worn out your Conrad 0-4-0, and lust after the Decauville, but won't pay the price. I am communicating to you you how much I did enjoy your two videos. After 20 years in the hobby I still famously enjoy running 45 mm live steam at home, but I also enjoy seeing the sites/backgardens where others, especially Europeans, exercise their locomotives. The two sites that you picked to run on were excellent. Bravo!


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

the Conrad 0-4-0 is a very simple Regner freelance loco. If you look at the specifications from my Decauville you will see that it is more as different to your Conrad:

Specifications:

Scale / Gauge - 1:19 / 45/32 mm
Construction - Brass & Stainless Steel
Mini. Radius - 24 in. 
Length - 8.4 in. (213.5 mm)
Width - 3.5 in. (89 mm)
Height - 5.46 in. (138.6 mm)
Weight - 5.75 lbs 

Live Steam:

Butane fired
Cylinder w/ D-valve
Full working valve gear
Pressure gauge
Water level gauge
Sprung axles
Sprung couplers
Boiler w/ drain
Lubricator w/ drain
R/C ready


----------



## pappde (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear Mr Schug,
Thank you very much for bringing the 040 Decauville to the Live Steam community!
I just received my loco #25 from Accucraft USA. It is a a fantastic locomotive. Sturdily built and very nicely detailed. Really great workmanship.
Theere are so many large and even huge steam locomotives on the market. The number of small locomotives is relatively low. It is great to have an iconic locomotive like the Decauville.


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

*Accucraft Decauville 0-4-0T current delivery information*

We are hearing rumours we do not like but we are sure someone is just stirring up trouble. It has been reported that the 0-4-0T Decauville is ‘sold out’ and that Accucraft UK will not get any stock!
This information is absolutly incorrect! At the moment both Decauvilles can be ordered in both gauges from all Accucraft Dealers. The production will be finished now about mid of September this year.

If you like to buy a Decauville please contact your local Accucraft dealer or Accucraft Europe, UK and USA.

Thanks,

Lorenz Schug
Accucraft Europe


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorenz, a few postings above you yourself write 'sold out' all over the place... please check;-) Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

PS and please check:
i) 
your own store --- search for "decauville "delivers nothing: http://stores.ebay.de/Accucraft-Trains-Europe/_i.html?_nkw=decauville&submit=Finden&_sid=17829378 
ii)
Vappucraft's own website --- 32mm is clearly indicated as 'SOLD OUT': http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=450

Could be a source for 'rumours';-)))? 
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as a FYI, I have IN STOCK a Blue Decauville 020 in 32mm. Ive opened the box for display only at a few train shows. Email if interested. I also have a sealed 45mm available too.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

That is simply spectacular. I would love to see this running in person.

I know nothing of these things. I'm curious about a couple things. Can the speed be controlled and when the train came to a stop, is this because it ran out of water or did it run out of fuel?

Wonderful video!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Punkin

There are live steam groups all over the country if you tell us where you live, there is a good chance someone will know of steaming events near you. Some are invitation only, and some are open to the public. Once people know you are interested, an invitation usually isn't that hard to get. They are fun to watch. I've been tempted on occasion to get into live steam, but so far I'm track and battery power only.

A lot of train shows have a streaming track as part of the layouts.

Chuck


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Punkin, 
Good to see you here!
And to have you fascinated by live steam already.
First, like Chuck says, see some of these engines in real life, clubs and individuals who own a track can be found, otherwise, you can also try to attend some large show.
Best wishes from Tokyo, 
Zubi


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, the second run of my Decauville 0-4-0 arrived in my warehause now. Both scales are available, price is 1336,13 Euro (without VAT). Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone wanting a 0-4-0 Decauville I have a displayed 45mm one.

SALE 1595.00USD shipping free to the US.


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, now all ordered Decauvilles are in my warehouse now, only a few 0-6-0 and 0-4-0 with 45mm gauge ate left for sale, the test is already sold. Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,

Lorenz
Accucraft Europe


----------

